# FOX News is a Propaganda Machine



## Booter (Apr 26, 2018)

Sometimes you don’t need a narrator to underscore your point. NowThisNews.com producers Michael Lester and Allan Piper simply went into the video archives for Fox News clips in which the network’s talking heads discussed the idea of a United States president meeting the North Korean leader Kim Jong Un without preconditions.

https://nowthisnews.com/videos/politics/fox-news-different-reactions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Sometimes you don’t need a narrator to underscore your point. NowThisNews.com producers Michael Lester and Allan Piper simply went into the video archives for Fox News clips in which the network’s talking heads discussed the idea of a United States president meeting the North Korean leader Kim Jong Un without preconditions.
> 
> https://nowthisnews.com/videos/politics/fox-news-different-reactions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea


Fake News.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Sometimes you don’t need a narrator to underscore your point. NowThisNews.com producers Michael Lester and Allan Piper simply went into the video archives for Fox News clips in which the network’s talking heads discussed the idea of a United States president meeting the North Korean leader Kim Jong Un without preconditions.
> 
> https://nowthisnews.com/videos/politics/fox-news-different-reactions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea


Thanks booty.
Keep all of us up on the latest at FOX news.
Someone needs to watch those nazis.
I'll keep an eye on the commies and pinkos at all the other fake news outlets.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Thanks booty.
> Keep all of us up on the latest at FOX news.
> Someone needs to watch those nazis.
> I'll keep an eye on the commies and pinkos at all the other fake news outlets.


So, as it seems Trump is now your sole source for the news you'll believe, and most of his news either comes from Fox and Friends or Hannity (both informercial and opinion shows), don't you see that as bit naive?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So, as it seems Trump is now your sole source for the news you'll believe, and most of his news either comes from Fox and Friends or Hannity (both informercial and opinion shows), don't you see that as bit naive?


With booty on fox news and me on all the other propaganda networks, I think we got it covered.
If you can keep mother jones, breitbart and the nyt's covered, none of those bastards will sneak anything by us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 26, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> With booty on fox news and me on all the other propaganda networks, I think we got it covered.
> If you can keep mother jones, breitbart and the nyt's covered, none of those bastards will sneak anything by us.


I am quite sure husker is a fox news groupie.


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2018)

Booter said:


> Sometimes you don’t need a narrator to underscore your point. NowThisNews.com producers Michael Lester and Allan Piper simply went into the video archives for Fox News clips in which the network’s talking heads discussed the idea of a United States president meeting the North Korean leader Kim Jong Un without preconditions.
> 
> https://nowthisnews.com/videos/politics/fox-news-different-reactions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea



*YOU CAN BET YOUR LITTLE BIRD LEGS AND PIMPLY ASS IT IS !*

*AND FOX DOES A MIGHTY FINE JOB OF BEING THE " MAGA ' MACHINE !*


----------



## Booter (Apr 27, 2018)

Retired Lt. Col. Ralph Peters announced that he was quitting Fox News as a strategic analyst in a fiery email to colleagues, BuzzFeed News reported.

"Over my decade with Fox, I long was proud of the association. Now I am ashamed," Peters wrote.

“Four decades ago, I took an oath as a newly commissioned officer. I swore to 'support and defend the Constitution,' and that oath did not expire when I took off my uniform. Today, I feel that* Fox News is assaulting our constitutional order and the rule of law, while fostering corrosive and unjustified paranoia among viewers,”* he said.

“In my view, *Fox has degenerated from providing a legitimate and much-needed outlet for conservative voices to a mere propaganda machine for a destructive and ethically ruinous administration,” *Peters continued.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Booter said:


> Retired Lt. Col. Ralph Peters announced that he was quitting Fox News as a strategic analyst in a fiery email to colleagues, BuzzFeed News reported.
> 
> "Over my decade with Fox, I long was proud of the association. Now I am ashamed," Peters wrote.
> 
> ...


Nice one, booty.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

In other fake news, those idiots at CNN reported that North and South Korean leaders met for the first time since the Korean war.
MSNBC seems to be parroting the same propaganda.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Nice one, booty.
> Keep up the good work.


I sense sarcasm, but maybe, just maybe you are seeing the anti-American sentiment (propaganda) written on the wall. Fellow Americans that you disagree with are not your mortal enemies, those that wish to undermine the pillars of democracy are.  "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross."


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In other fake news, those idiots at CNN reported that North and South Korean leaders met for the first time since the Korean war.
> MSNBC seems to be parroting the same propaganda.


As did your buddy joe.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> In other fake news, those idiots at CNN reported that North and South Korean leaders met for the first time since the Korean war.
> MSNBC seems to be parroting the same propaganda.


It's not the first time?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I sense sarcasm, but maybe, just maybe you are seeing the anti-American sentiment (propaganda) written on the wall. Fellow Americans that you disagree with are not your mortal enemies, those that wish to undermine the pillars of democracy are.  "When fascism comes to America it will be wrapped in the flag and carrying a cross."


No sarcasm at all.
Even if booty's news is three or four months old, we have to understand he's got to get everything through the newspeak filter.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> It's not the first time?


Everyone knows that Trump is starting a nuclear war.
This Korean story has to be horse shit.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No sarcasm at all.
> Even if booty's news is three or four months old, we have to understand he's got to get everything through the newspeak filter.


So flippant, how Trumpian of you to show disregard for the common man's concerns. As you have said you are a staunch defender of the USA I would think that anti-American rhetoric would concern you? If we are torn apart, "we" don't win, no one does except our adversaries.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hows the fake news report from your end?
Did you get your assignment?


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> No sarcasm at all.
> Even if booty's news is three or four months old, we have to understand he's got to get everything through the newspeak filter.


Did  you intend that to mean something?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> As did your buddy joe.


Joe is smart enough to see whats coming.


----------



## espola (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Hows the fake news report from your end?
> Did you get your assignment?


You are writing more and more like t every day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> You are writing more and more like t every day.


Thanks.
Maybe peace in the middle east will be my legacy.
I give myself an A+.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 27, 2018)

espola said:


> You are writing more and more like t every day.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

*They are playing huskers song,*

*Shania Twain - Man! I Feel Like A Woman - YouTube*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

I read this on breitbart, so it must be true,
Conservative Champion Kyle Duncan Confirmed to Fifth Circuit Appeals Court


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Joe is smart enough to see whats coming.


So you two post opposite viewpoints yet claim you agree?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you two post opposite viewpoints yet claim you agree?


Ricky like my post last night, union boy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ricky like my post last night, union boy.


They slow.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 27, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Ricky like my post last night, union boy.


Point being?


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

I don't know about Trickle Down Economics... but I do know bad management tickles down..
Looking back at Trump's promises to hire the best and the brightest, it's really kinda laughable now.  



> *EPA staff in ‘despair’ after Pruitt blame game*
> https://www.politico.com/story/2018/04/27/pruitt-epa-strategy-staff-despair-507221
> 
> Scott Pruitt may have survived his testimony on Capitol Hill, but he's coming back to a further enraged and demoralized Environmental Protection Agency staff.
> ...


----------



## tenacious (Apr 27, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


>


Well... at least when you post with emoji's it saves us from having to listen to you piss and moan.  Again...

So go emoji's!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 27, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> They slow.


Tha dum to.


----------



## nononono (Apr 27, 2018)

*This the " Seoul " reason Kim want's to toss the nukes and travel......*

*These suits will be his New legacy....Think about " it " on a Bikini.........*

*




*


----------



## Booter (May 1, 2018)

Here's a story you won't see on Fox News:
*Embattled White House doctor Ronny Jackson reportedly clashed with Mike Pence's physician during 'angry confrontations'*

*Vice President Mike Pence's physician reportedly had some heated interactions with US Navy Rear Adm. Ronny Jackson, President Donald Trump's physician.*
*The physician reported that Jackson stepped out of line by intervening in a medical situation involving the second lady, Karen Pence.*
*Jackson may have violated her privacy rights by briefing multiple people on Karen's medical information, according to the physician.*
US Navy Rear Adm. Ronny Jackson's professional conduct is under renewed scrutiny after Vice President Mike Pence's physician was reported to have had a series of heated interactions with Jackson, according to a CNN report Monday.

According to internal memos, the physician documented the interactions with Jackson, President Donald Trump's physician, which included an incident in which Jackson may have violated federal privacy rights for the second lady, Karen Pence. 

Meanwhile, the Pentagon's inspector general received word of the accusations and is assessing whether a formal investigation is necessary, according to The Washington Post. As an active duty naval officer, Jackson is still subject to the Pentagon's oversight and justice system.

http://www.businessinsider.com/mike-pence-doctor-and-ronny-jackson-trump-doctor-2018-4

But of course the Fox News propaganda machine blames the Democrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Here's a story you won't see on Fox News:
> *Embattled White House doctor Ronny Jackson reportedly clashed with Mike Pence's physician during 'angry confrontations'*
> 
> *Vice President Mike Pence's physician reportedly had some heated interactions with US Navy Rear Adm. Ronny Jackson, President Donald Trump's physician.*
> ...


Haven't you heard?
It's fake news.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Here's a story you won't see on Fox News:
> *Embattled White House doctor Ronny Jackson reportedly clashed with Mike Pence's physician during 'angry confrontations'*
> 
> *Vice President Mike Pence's physician reportedly had some heated interactions with US Navy Rear Adm. Ronny Jackson, President Donald Trump's physician.*
> ...


*OMG Bootbutt.......do some stinkin research.....*

*The Democratic appointed physician for a " Vice " President, Doctor Pena " Colluded " with the grossly obese *
*Democratic Sen Tester to bring down another appointee of the POTUS with PROVABLE false accusations .....*
*this time however you are going see the Military Doctor Pena dismissed and/or relieved of duty along with *
*Sen Tester most likely resigning for what he did.....*
*This time the Democrats will pay for what they have done !!!!*


----------



## Booter (May 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *OMG Bootbutt.......do some stinkin research.....*
> 
> *The Democratic appointed physician for a " Vice " President, Doctor Pena " Colluded " with the grossly obese *
> *Democratic Sen Tester to bring down another appointee of the POTUS with PROVABLE false accusations .....*
> ...


Well thank you for your thoughts from Cuckoo Land.  Even before the Tester allegations surfaced, Republican and Democratic senators had voiced concern about the nomination because Jackson had no experience running an organization as complex as the VA — the second-largest federal agency, behind the military.  Only dumbasses like yourself and Trump thought Doctor Ronny would be a good fit for running the VA.  Why isn't Dr. Ronny back on the job as Trump's doctor?  Here's what should happen  - Dr. Ronny should be Court Martialed, stripped of his rank and given a Dishonorable Discharge. He should also be stripped of his Medical Licenses.

You watch Fox News, they tell you what to think and you come in here and look like a misinformed idiot.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Here's a story you won't see on Fox News:
> *Embattled White House doctor Ronny Jackson reportedly clashed with Mike Pence's physician during 'angry confrontations'*
> 
> *Vice President Mike Pence's physician reportedly had some heated interactions with US Navy Rear Adm. Ronny Jackson, President Donald Trump's physician.*
> ...


"Reportedly"


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Well thank you for your thoughts from Cuckoo Land.  Even before the Tester allegations surfaced, Republican and Democratic senators had voiced concern about the nomination because Jackson had no experience running an organization as complex as the VA — the second-largest federal agency, behind the military.  Only dumbasses like yourself and Trump thought Doctor Ronny would be a good fit for running the VA.  Why isn't Dr. Ronny back on the job as Trump's doctor?  Here's what should happen  - Dr. Ronny should be Court Martialed, stripped of his rank and given a Dishonorable Discharge. He should also be stripped of his Medical Licenses.
> 
> You watch Fox News, they tell you what to think and you come in here and look like a misinformed idiot.


Pffftttt....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Well thank you for your thoughts from Cuckoo Land.  Even before the Tester allegations surfaced, Republican and Democratic senators had voiced concern about the nomination because Jackson had no experience running an organization as complex as the VA — the second-largest federal agency, behind the military.  Only dumbasses like yourself and Trump thought Doctor Ronny would be a good fit for running the VA.  Why isn't Dr. Ronny back on the job as Trump's doctor?  Here's what should happen  - Dr. Ronny should be Court Martialed, stripped of his rank and given a Dishonorable Discharge. He should also be stripped of his Medical Licenses.
> 
> You watch Fox News, they tell you what to think and you come in here and look like a misinformed idiot.


What did he do? Wackadoodle.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Well thank you for your thoughts from Cuckoo Land.  Even before the Tester allegations surfaced, Republican and Democratic senators had voiced concern about the nomination because Jackson had no experience running an organization as complex as the VA — the second-largest federal agency, behind the military.  Only dumbasses like yourself and Trump thought Doctor Ronny would be a good fit for running the VA.  Why isn't Dr. Ronny back on the job as Trump's doctor?  Here's what should happen  - Dr. Ronny should be Court Martialed, stripped of his rank and given a Dishonorable Discharge. He should also be stripped of his Medical Licenses.
> 
> You watch Fox News, they tell you what to think and you come in here and look like a misinformed idiot.


Who is this guy?


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

Booter said:


> Well thank you for your thoughts from Cuckoo Land.  Even before the Tester allegations surfaced, Republican and Democratic senators had voiced concern about the nomination because Jackson had no experience running an organization as complex as the VA — the second-largest federal agency, behind the military.  Only dumbasses like yourself and Trump thought Doctor Ronny would be a good fit for running the VA.  Why isn't Dr. Ronny back on the job as Trump's doctor?  Here's what should happen  - Dr. Ronny should be Court Martialed, stripped of his rank and given a Dishonorable Discharge. He should also be stripped of his Medical Licenses.
> 
> You watch Fox News, they tell you what to think and you come in here and look like a misinformed idiot.


*All the allegations have been proven false Bootbutt Ballsack*
*by the Secret Service inquiry......*
*They were levied by a jealous/envious co worker who employed a*
*WILLING fellow disgusting Democrat to hurl the falsehoods in an*
*attempt to hinder the POTUS once again....*
*The Pentagon review initiated today will vindicate him and incriminate*
*Dr Pena and Sen Tester.....You don't hurl accusations at an Admiral and*
*just move along....Nope Ballsack, doesn't work like that...just ask your*
*fellow fool Spola....*
*They will both reap the consequences of their actions......*

*Making a dumbass comment about him being stripped of his ranks and *
*Medical Licenses just goes to show what YOU don't know....*

*He's been recommended for a second Star....you don't get that recommendation*
*being all the things the Fat Slob Piece of Crap Sen Tester reiterated from a *
*jealous/envious coworker..*

*So far the Democrats have destroyed many many peoples lives and *
*reputations in this scorched earth " Witch Hunt " that is going to*
*literally sink the Democratic Party....*

*You can call me anything you want.....anything..have at it !*
*But nothing you post from that uninformed childish grey matter*
*will change the TRUTH....!!*


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2018)

*And by the way Bootbutt, Dr Jennifer Pena DID NOT follow proper*
*military protocol in her apparent allegations ....she bypassed proper*
*procedure and went straight to the Senate..hmmmm. *

*She's still active duty !*
*Let's see Bootbutt.....I think she is the one who's going to feel the *
*" Sting " of what you predicted. Let's just wait and see...!!*


----------



## Booter (May 2, 2018)

It bears noting that there is no reason to believe Tester did anything besides relay the anonymous accounts of 23 people who worked with Jackson — many of whom, according to Tester, were active military. The allegations include Jackson passing out pills like the “Candyman,” getting drunk on the job and generally being an awful colleague. And some of it has been substantiated, including reportedly by Vice President Pence's doctor, who raised concerns about Jackson's conduct last fall, according to CNN's Manu Raju.

*It is conspicuous that no Republican senators seem to be standing up for Jackson like Trump did*. Tester’s counterpart on the Senate Veterans Affairs Committee, Chairman Johnny Isakson (R-Ga.), hasn’t cried foul about Tester’s actions. In fact, his office said Saturday that he “doesn’t have a problem with how things were handled.” If this were really about Democratic obstruction, as Trump claims, you would think some fellow Republicans would be pretty heated too. But either they think the allegations have merit, or they are just as glad to get a pass on an underqualified nominee they never loved in the first place.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-fix/wp/2018/05/01/why-we-need-the-truth-about-ronny-jackson/?utm_term=.72cc617bd64a

Ronny Jackson is extremely unqualified to lead the VA and now he won't.  He should have never been nominated to begin with.  Trump's administration was negligent in doing the most basic of vetting which should be performed prior to any Cabinet nomination is made.  Trump's incompetence is exposed on a nearly a daily basis.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> It bears noting that there is no reason to believe Tester did anything besides relay the anonymous accounts of 23 people who worked with Jackson — many of whom, according to Tester, were active military. The allegations include Jackson passing out pills like the “Candyman,” getting drunk on the job and generally being an awful colleague. And some of it has been substantiated, including reportedly by Vice President Pence's doctor, who raised concerns about Jackson's conduct last fall, according to CNN's Manu Raju.
> 
> *It is conspicuous that no Republican senators seem to be standing up for Jackson like Trump did*. Tester’s counterpart on the Senate Veterans Affairs Committee, Chairman Johnny Isakson (R-Ga.), hasn’t cried foul about Tester’s actions. In fact, his office said Saturday that he “doesn’t have a problem with how things were handled.” If this were really about Democratic obstruction, as Trump claims, you would think some fellow Republicans would be pretty heated too. But either they think the allegations have merit, or they are just as glad to get a pass on an underqualified nominee they never loved in the first place.
> 
> ...


The "extremely unqualified" part starts at the top. Trump said he would only get the best people . . . well the best seem to always turn on him (by doing their jobs of upholding the Constitution and protecting America from all enemies foreign and *domestic)* and that leaves us with the rest, who can't, won't and don't know.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

Booter said:


> It bears noting that there is no reason to believe Tester did anything besides relay the anonymous accounts of 23 people who worked with Jackson — many of whom, according to Tester, were active military. The allegations include Jackson passing out pills like the “Candyman,” getting drunk on the job and generally being an awful colleague. And some of it has been substantiated, including reportedly by Vice President Pence's doctor, who raised concerns about Jackson's conduct last fall, according to CNN's Manu Raju.
> 
> *It is conspicuous that no Republican senators seem to be standing up for Jackson like Trump did*. Tester’s counterpart on the Senate Veterans Affairs Committee, Chairman Johnny Isakson (R-Ga.), hasn’t cried foul about Tester’s actions. In fact, his office said Saturday that he “doesn’t have a problem with how things were handled.” If this were really about Democratic obstruction, as Trump claims, you would think some fellow Republicans would be pretty heated too. But either they think the allegations have merit, or they are just as glad to get a pass on an underqualified nominee they never loved in the first place.
> 
> ...


Tester is a target because he is running for re-election this year and Montana went heavily for t in 2016.   Poll taken a few months ago showed he was running well behind "Any Republican" before any had announced to oppose him, but he has a big lead in campaign funds (which must be noted in this post-Citizens-United era).  I think the key is how Tester's actions play with the large proportion of Montana voters who are military veterans.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The "extremely unqualified" part starts at the top. Trump said he would only get the best people . . . well the best seem to always turn on him (by doing their jobs of upholding the Constitution and protecting America from all enemies foreign and *domestic)* and that leaves us with the rest, who can't, won't and don't know.


The Kenyan opened up that door.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The Kenyan opened up that door.


Maybe you should wait until you have something important and factual to say . . . or just go on looking like a partisan parrot, your choice.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

At that point, Hannity tried to move on to his next topic, but Conway continued talking about her failed attempts to find out how much Wolf was paid to speak at the dinner. “When the president of the White House Correspondents’ Association stood up and said, ‘An attack on one journalist is an attack on all journalists,’ well folks, think about this,” she said. “Is an attack on one woman, or two women, an attack on all women?”

“I’m glad I didn’t interrupt you, that’s a powerful line,” Hannity responded. He then started asking her about North Korea without mentioning the numerous times Donald Trump actually has attacked women for the way they look.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe you should wait until you have something important and factual to say . . . or just go on looking like a partisan parrot, your choice.


Was Obama qualified to be president?


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> Tester is a target because he is running for re-election this year and Montana went heavily for t in 2016.   Poll taken a few months ago showed he was running well behind "Any Republican" before any had announced to oppose him, but he has a big lead in campaign funds (which must be noted in this post-Citizens-United era).  I think the key is how Tester's actions play with the large proportion of Montana voters who are military veterans.


*Sen Tester is Toast.......*
*Doctor Jennifer Pena is Toast........*

*The Democrats want their money back from Hillary Rodham Clinton or they are Toast !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Was Obama qualified to be president?


No one truly is. What one does with opportunity is the telling stat and Obama did very well in the eyes of the world and over 60% of Americans.

"Obama's high favorability rating starkly contrasts that of incoming President Donald Trump."

http://www.businessinsider.com/obamas-approval-rating-final-2017-1

Gathering statistics is a painstaking and time-consuming job. Figures on crime, household incomes and poverty in 2016 weren’t released until September 2017, for example.

But now we have a reasonably complete statistical picture of the Obama years, which began in the middle of the worst economic downturn since the Great Depression, and ended with the highest level of household income ever recorded.

https://www.factcheck.org/2017/09/obamas-final-numbers/


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one truly is. What one does with opportunity is the telling stat and Obama did very well in the eyes of the world and over 60% of Americans.
> 
> "Obama's high favorability rating starkly contrasts that of incoming President Donald Trump."
> 
> ...


"Those people" will ignore this because they have an aversion to hard facts.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one truly is. What one does with opportunity is the telling stat and Obama did very well in the eyes of the world and over 60% of Americans.
> 
> "Obama's high favorability rating starkly contrasts that of incoming President Donald Trump."
> 
> ...


Obamas final numbers are not final by a long shot.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

espola said:


> "Those people" will ignore this because they have an aversion to hard facts.


Hard fact and the Kenyan have no business in the same paragraph.
He iz a lying fucking criminal, you are seeing it as we speak, his FBI and DOJ are embarrassing our country.


----------



## espola (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Hard fact and the Kenyan have no business in the same paragraph.
> He iz a lying fucking criminal, you are seeing it as we speak, his FBI and DOJ are embarrassing our country.


Q.E.D.


----------



## nononono (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No one truly is. What one does with opportunity is the telling stat and Obama did very well in the eyes of the world and over 60% of Americans.
> 
> "Obama's high favorability rating starkly contrasts that of incoming President Donald Trump."
> 
> ...




*Obama was a Train Wreck......*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Obamas final numbers are not final by a long shot.


I am quite sure history will prove you are on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am quite sure history will prove you are on the wrong side of history.


Another prediction?
This should be good...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am quite sure history will prove you are on the wrong side of history.


Of course, you people write the books.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 2, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Of course, you people write the books.


 . . . and yours burn them.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and yours burn them.


Between the Jew haters, FDR ,KKK and BHO,  history is on your side.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

*America Wins! Last Man Standing Will Return to Fox*
Posted at 5:00 pm on May 3, 2018 by Brandon Morse








Ask, and ye shall receive.

The Tim Allen led and right-wing themed show “Last Man Standing” is poised to be resurrected, and put back on television where America wants it, but this time the show will be airing on Fox. According to Page Six, the show’s seventh season is also poised to bring back all the main characters as well, making changes to show as minimal as possible.

This is welcome news to many fans who were outraged upon Last Man Standing’s sudden cancellation on ABC despite its superb ratings. This move was so confusing, and seemingly unwarranted that many suggested it got the ax due to the show’s right-leaning slant.


----------



## espola (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Between the Jew haters, FDR ,KKK and BHO,  history is on your side.


Coocoo.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.


Ignorance is bliss . . . at least that's what joe's counting on.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Ignorance is bliss . . . at least that's what joe's counting on.


What part of that post are you denying?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What part of that post are you denying?


You are taking lessons from the dizzy one I see.

. . . from this side of the pitch I can see you people all morphing into the same entity.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are taking lessons from the dizzy one I see.
> 
> . . . from this side of the pitch I can see you people all morphing into the same entity.


It iz a simple question, I totally understand if you can't answer it, you people and your false accusations, the only thing you are good at.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> It iz a simple question, I totally understand if you can't answer it, you people and your false accusations, the only thing you are good at.


Like disproving fiction, I can't answer a question that only exists in your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Like disproving fiction, I can't answer a question that only exists in your head.


We know.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> We know.


How many personalities do you have rattling around in there?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Between the Jew haters, FDR ,KKK and BHO,  history is on your side.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How many personalities do you have rattling around in there?


What would be your guess?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 4, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What would be your guess?


You tell me Sybil . . . maybe some hypnosis would help you meet the others.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You tell me Sybil . . . maybe some hypnosis would help you meet the others.


I know em all.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I am quite sure history will prove you are on the wrong side of history.


*Please show us his successes.......*

*That is a straight up question.*

*Be Honest with yourself and post the *
*Truth !*

*I've got three...*

*1. He proved he can successfully procreate.*
*2. He proved he can successfully steal elections.*
*3. He proved he can successfully fuck shit up.......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

“Fox & Friends” host Pete Hegseth trashed the “failing New York Times” on Friday for supposedly not reporting on the recent capture of five ISIS leaders, apparently unaware the paper beat Fox News to the story.

“I looked for the five ISIS leaders captured in the failing New York Times,” Hegseth said, flipping through the newspaper. “And in the print edition today, I have not seen it yet.”

Hegseth didn’t find the story in Friday’s New York Times because the paper covered it on Wednesday. Hegseth’s own station, Fox News, reported on the Times’ coverage a day later, on Thursday.

Hegseth and his co-hosts were discussing President Donald Trump’s tweet on Thursday announcing that ISIS five leaders were “just captured.” 

So the Times reporting also beat Trump’s

https://www.yahoo.com/news/apos-fox-friends-apos-host-184715473.html


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Fox & Friends” host Pete Hegseth trashed the “failing New York Times” on Friday for supposedly not reporting on the recent capture of five ISIS leaders, apparently unaware the paper beat Fox News to the story.
> 
> “I looked for the five ISIS leaders captured in the failing New York Times,” Hegseth said, flipping through the newspaper. “And in the print edition today, I have not seen it yet.”
> 
> ...


He has been busy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> He has been busy.


More apologetic excuses eh? Almost lost some coffee on that one . . . "busy", hilarious!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 12, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


>


Anyone else notice how small BHO's hands are?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone else notice how small BHO's hands are?


What are you comparing them too? Michelle's? Or his ears?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> More apologetic excuses eh? Almost lost some coffee on that one . . . "busy", hilarious!


You gotta let it go dude.


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2018)

espola said:


> Coocoo.



*Oh No.....It's the TRUTH...*

*Thief !*


----------



## nononono (May 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone else notice how small BHO's hands are?



*Makes it easy to install back up batteries in the small opening at the rear*
*of his skull......*


----------



## tenacious (May 13, 2018)

I don't usually have nice things to say about Fox News.  But from the various clips I've been watching I do think they are deserving of credit for starting to stand up to some things Trumpian.  They fired that guy who disparaged McCaine.  Cuvoto went on the record calling Trump out on the lies.  There are a couple more examples, but I don't know how to spell their names and am to lazy to look the stories up...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

tenacious said:


> I don't usually have nice things to say about Fox News.  But from the various clips I've been watching I do think they are deserving of credit for starting to stand up to some things Trumpian.  They fired that guy who disparaged McCaine.  Cuvoto went on the record calling Trump out on the lies.  There are a couple more examples, but I don't know how to spell their names and am to lazy to look the stories up...


I am glad all my hard work is paying off for you.
Let me help you, Ed Henry has been going after some Trump people lately, trying to make a name and the resident fag always does.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 13, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I am glad all my hard work is paying off for you.
> Let me help you, Ed Henry has been going after some Trump people lately, trying to make a name and the resident fag always does.


Wow if that is how you refer to gay people how do you refer to black people and Hispanics?  Very deplorable sir.


----------



## MakeAPlay (May 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Anyone else notice how small BHO's hands are?


Anyone else notice how orange, dumb and ill informed Trump is?  Anyone notice his glued together hair.

Grow up Ricky.  Argue substance.  We can all talk shit.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Wow if that is how you refer to gay people how do you refer to black people and Hispanics?  Very deplorable sir.


I refer to Blacks and Hispanics as Black and Hispanic.
I just don't care for that particular confused individual.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Anyone else notice how orange, dumb and ill informed Trump is?  Anyone notice his glued together hair.
> 
> Grow up Ricky.  Argue substance.  We can all talk shit.


Ha ha.
I didnt think you'd swallow that hook.
Where were you when Trump's "little hands" were the topic dujour?
My observation was just a little witty contre.
I could care less about anyone's hands.


----------



## espola (May 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ha ha.
> I didnt think you'd swallow that hook.
> Where were you when Trump's "little hands" were the topic dujour?
> My observation was just a little witty contre.
> I could care less about anyone's hands.


Weasel.


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2018)

MakeAPlay said:


> Wow if that is how you refer to gay people how do you refer to black people and Hispanics?  Very deplorable sir.


*Isn't a " Fag " an English Cigarette.*


----------



## nononono (May 13, 2018)

espola said:


> Weasel.


*THIEF.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Weasel.


Bitter old fool.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> Weasel.


Jackass....


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ha ha.
> I didnt think you'd swallow that hook.
> Where were you when Trump's "little hands" were the topic dujour?
> My observation was just a little witty contre.
> I could care less about anyone's hands.


Satire...sarcasm...tongue in cheek...some folks just don't get it, some folks don't want to get it, some folks never will.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bitter old fool.


Hmm.  My take was you just disliked E because you have that chip on your shoulder about not having graduated high school... and he so obviously has.  
Life shakes things out Ricky.  He ended up and engineer and you a plumber.  Lashing out isn't going to change that or be a substitute for not having educated yourself.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Satire...sarcasm...tongue in cheek...some folks just don't get it, some folks don't want to get it, some folks never will.


Sarcasm, satire, tonge in cheek- if you have to explain it was a joke, then the joke probably sucked anyway.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.  My take was you just disliked E because you have that chip on your shoulder about not having graduated high school... and he so obviously has.
> Life shakes things out Ricky.  He ended up and engineer and you a plumber.  Lashing out isn't going to change that or be a substitute for not having educated yourself.


*English is not your first language is it......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Sarcasm, satire, tonge in cheek- if you have to explain it was a joke, then the joke probably sucked anyway.


Understanding sarcasm, satire and tongue in cheek, takes a certain amount of intelligence and/or a good sense of humor...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.  My take was you just disliked E because you have that chip on your shoulder about not having graduated high school... and he so obviously has.
> Life shakes things out Ricky.  He ended up and engineer and you a plumber.  Lashing out isn't going to change that or be a substitute for not having educated yourself.


When did you become a pompous ass?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.  My take was you just disliked E because you have that chip on your shoulder about not having graduated high school... and he so obviously has.
> Life shakes things out Ricky.  He ended up and engineer and you a plumber.  Lashing out isn't going to change that or be a substitute for not having educated yourself.


So let me get this straight, you think Ricky is envious of E and his brain power?
You haven't been paying attention, maybe that TDS getting to your head.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> *English is not your first language is it......*


I wonder if he has papers?


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When did you become a pompous ass?


Read it again... this time tongue and cheek!
But in all honesty I've always been a pompous ass and Ricky had it coming.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Hmm.  My take was you just disliked E because you have that chip on your shoulder about not having graduated high school... and he so obviously has.
> Life shakes things out Ricky.  He ended up and engineer and you a plumber.  Lashing out isn't going to change that or be a substitute for not having educated yourself.


He's the guy who called me a weasel.
You keep'n up here?
Besides, The world needs train drivers too.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So let me get this straight, you think Ricky is envious of E and his brain power?
> You haven't been paying attention, maybe that TDS getting to your head.


hah... yea you're probably right.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> He's the guy who called me a weasel.
> You keep'n up here?
> Besides, The world needs train drivers too.


A weasel.  lol  
You must of called me a commie a hundred times.  Lighten up Francis... it hurts when we start making it personal.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> You must of called me a commie a hundred times.  Lighten up Francis... it hurts when we start making it personal.


You are a commie. (maybe more of a pinko)
Its not personal.
Point is, you weren't paying attention.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Read it again... this time tongue and cheek!
> But in all honesty I've always been a pompous ass and Ricky had it coming.


*Well..." Pompous ASS " ......enjoy the abuse you shall receive while on this forum....*
*By the way....if it's taken you this long to Process my response on your " Paywall "*
*Thread......Yur an Idiot !*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are a commie. (maybe more of a pinko)
> Its not personal.
> Point is, you weren't paying attention.


Everything E posts is met with mocking and derision by you.  And the worst he's calling you is a weasel.  Hard for me to hold that against him.  Like I said... lighten up Francis.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Everything E posts is met with mocking and derision by you.  And the worst he's calling you is a weasel.  Hard for me to hold that against him.  Like I said... lighten up Francis.


*Sprechen Sie Duetsch ........*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Everything E posts is met with mocking and derision by you.  And the worst he's calling you is a weasel.  Hard for me to hold that against him.  Like I said... lighten up Francis.


Are you sticking up for your pal, espola?
Is that it?

That's real sweet.

You do realize that he just blurted out, "weasel" without provocation, right?
I wasnt even talking to your BFF.
In any case, if feelings were hurt, Im sorry.


----------



## espola (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Bitter old fool.


For the rest of your life, people are going to laugh at you, knowing you are a stubborn, ignorant fool.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> For the rest of your life, people are going to laugh at you, knowing you are a stubborn, ignorant fool.


The only thing good about being as old as you is you forget most of this stuff by tomorrow, Tom.
*Tom 10 sec - Short Memory Loss - YouTube*
▶ 0:49


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Read it again... this time tongue and cheek!
> But in all honesty I've always been a pompous ass and Ricky had it coming.


No need to read it again, that wasn't tongue in cheek, that was head in ass....
As far as honesty goes, I won't argue the pompous ass claim of yours...not so sure Ricky had it coming.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> For the rest of your life, people are going to laugh at you, knowing you are a stubborn, ignorant fool.


If this post was from anyone else...................


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> For the rest of your life, people are going to laugh at you, knowing you are a stubborn, ignorant fool.


Now that is sarcasm and funny too......


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> For the rest of your life, people are going to laugh at you, knowing you are a stubborn, ignorant fool.


I'll still be your weasel.
(Not in a gay way)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> If this post was from anyone else...................


Back in the day, he would have just blurted out, "ignoramus".
I think he likes me more now.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Back in the day, he would have just blurted out, "ignoramus".
> I think he likes me more now.


Get a room, [not in a gay way]


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Get a room, [not in a gay way]


Can you even say that about two guys and have it not be in a gay way?


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you sticking up for your pal, espola?
> Is that it?
> 
> That's real sweet.
> ...



Here some song lyrics that kinda make me think of you Ricky.  When did you become the "I need a tax cut" guy who turns politic talks with a retired Navy Vets into shouting matches...?  You're losing track my friend. 

_"Your mind is gone
And your losing track of who you want to be
And you think your free
And you think your free
When you still want more and you've done it all
Your kickin' doors and climbin' walls
You've gone far enough
You need to straighten up
You need to straighten up
You need to straighten up"_


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here some song lyrics that kinda make me think of you Ricky.  When did you become the "I need a tax cut" guy who turns politic talks with a retired Navy Vets into shouting matches...?  You're losing track my friend.
> 
> _"Your mind is gone
> And your losing track of who you want to be
> ...


Weird, but ok.
If I hurt your feelings Im sorry.
BTW, If you or espola say something intelligent, or worthy of respect, its not beyond me to click a "like" or "agree".
Its not hard for me to be humble.
I'm a plumber for Christ's sake.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

espola said:


> For the rest of your life, people are going to laugh at you, knowing you are a stubborn, ignorant fool.



*Awwww....Isn't that sweet....Spola is making threats like the " Creepy Porn Lawyer "*

*It's ok Spola, you can come out from under her skirt....*
*You can to Mr Creepy Porn Star Lawyer !*

*Creepy Porn Star Lawyer is going to have a nice run in with New York Italian diplomacy.......*


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

QUOTE="tenacious, post: 196766, member: 757"

Here some song lyrics that kinda make me think of you Ricky.  When did you become the "I need a tax cut" guy who turns politic talks with a retired Navy Vets into shouting matches...?  You're losing track my friend.

_"Your mind is gone
And your losing track of who you want to be
And you think your free
And you think your free
When you still want more and you've done it all
Your kickin' doors and climbin' walls
You've gone far enough
You need to straighten up
You need to straighten up
You need to straighten up"_

/QUOTE


*Do you wear Bun Huggers when you sing that in the Mirror ......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 14, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="tenacious, post: 196766, member: 757"
> 
> Here some song lyrics that kinda make me think of you Ricky.  When did you become the "I need a tax cut" guy who turns politic talks with a retired Navy Vets into shouting matches...?  You're losing track my friend.
> 
> ...


Its a song about a girl.
I dont know what I have to do with it.
Maybe I should be flattered.


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a song about a girl.
> I dont know what I have to do with it.
> Maybe I should be flattered.


*Oh Lord.....he's " Tweeting " out a window over a lost Photo of*
*Stephanie Clifford.....*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Here some song lyrics that kinda make me think of you Ricky.  When did you become the "I need a tax cut" guy who turns politic talks with a retired Navy Vets into shouting matches...?  You're losing track my friend.
> 
> _"Your mind is gone
> And your losing track of who you want to be
> ...


The fact that someone is a vet doesn't give them a free pass to talk nonsense, cast aspersions, or post undocumented hearsay as fact...


----------



## nononono (May 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The fact that someone is a vet doesn't give them a free pass to talk nonsense, cast aspersions, or post undocumented hearsay as fact...


*Absolutely CORRECT !*

*Can you " Hear " That ROBERT MUELLER....You piece of Shit !*


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Its a song about a girl.
> I dont know what I have to do with it.
> Maybe I should be flattered.


Well yes, for WJ it took a girl to pop him out of it.  But I'd look at it more like it's a song about letting yourself go to a dark place, and then the path out.  In your particular case, that there is something better out there for you then being an angry Trump supporter.  

Anyway I think Espola really has some great posts.  To bad you're letting politics (or whatever the issue is) with him blind you to it, and are missing out.


----------



## tenacious (May 14, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> The fact that someone is a vet doesn't give them a free pass to talk nonsense, cast aspersions, or post undocumented hearsay as fact...


Oh good grief.  Please tell me you've got more then he called Ricky a weasel to back all this up?  Talking nonsense, cast aspersions, or posting undocumented hearsay as fact is too many words to complain about your friend having been called a small field rodent...


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh good grief.  Please tell me you've got more then he called Ricky a weasel to back all this up?  Talking nonsense, cast aspersions, or posting undocumented hearsay as fact is too many words to complain about your friend having been called a small field rodent...


E is a creeper.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 14, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Anyway I think Espola really has some great posts.


Show us.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show us.


Sucker


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Well yes, for WJ it took a girl to pop him out of it.  But I'd look at it more like it's a song about letting yourself go to a dark place, and then the path out.  In your particular case, that there is something better out there for you then being an angry Trump supporter.
> 
> Anyway I think Espola really has some great posts.  To bad you're letting politics (or whatever the issue is) with him blind you to it, and are missing out.


I read everyone's posts.
If one of you people has a good one, I'll click "like" or "agree".

Black Rose and To beat the devil are my two Waylon favs. (Even though he didnt write either one)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2018)

You can hear Shaver singing harmony in the chorus.
What a great, driving baseline.


----------



## tenacious (May 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Show us.


In my experience humor and wit is tied to intelligence.  So oftentimes people get it or they don't.  If you're having to ask to be shown then you probably aren't going to get it, no matter many examples I post...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> In my experience humor and wit is tied to intelligence.  So oftentimes people get it or they don't.  If you're having to ask to be shown then you probably aren't going to get it, no matter many examples I post...


Or you could have just say you don't have any examples you can post.  Oh and welcome back.


----------



## tenacious (May 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I read everyone's posts.
> If one of you people has a good one, I'll click "like" or "agree".
> 
> Black Rose and To beat the devil are my two Waylon favs. (Even though he didnt write either one)


Shiteeee.... half the time I don't even bother to re-read my own posts after having written them.
If you got the time to read everything that's written on the internet then I take my hat off to you.  As for myself... I've got place to go, people to see and things to do; all needing to be packed into one finite lifetime.


----------



## tenacious (May 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Or you could have just say you don't have any examples you can post.  Oh and welcome back.


Example that I'd think you'd get?


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Oh good grief.  Please tell me you've got more then he called Ricky a weasel to back all this up?  Talking nonsense, cast aspersions, or posting undocumented hearsay as fact is too many words to complain about your friend having been called a small field rodent...


I was responding to your  little nugget :
_"When did you become the "I need a tax cut" guy who turns politic talks with a retired Navy Vets into shouting matches...? You're losing track my friend."_
You need to follow the horseshit the "Vet" is slinging. Perhaps it is you who has lost track?
Have a nice day and try to keep up.
Was that your Col. Nathan Jessep salute?


----------



## tenacious (May 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> I was responding to your  little nugget :
> _"When did you become the "I need a tax cut" guy who turns politic talks with a retired Navy Vets into shouting matches...? You're losing track my friend."_
> You need to follow the horseshit the "Vet" is slinging. Perhaps it is you who has lost track?
> Have a nice day and try to keep up.


What part of that's not true?  Maybe you should go back and re-read the thread amigo.  The weasel might not quite have been as nice a guy with his posts as you are remembering.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What part of that's not true?  Maybe you should go back and re-read the thread amigo.  The weasel might not quite have been as nice a guy with his posts as you are remembering.


When did Magoo get the nick name weasel?
The fact that someone is a vet doesn't give them a free pass to talk nonsense, cast aspersions, or post undocumented hearsay as fact...
What part of that is not true?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 15, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> When did Magoo get the nick name weasel?
> The fact that someone is a vet doesn't give them a free pass to talk nonsense, cast aspersions, or post undocumented hearsay as fact...
> What part of that is not true?


Let us not forget all the lies he tells.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> What part of that's not true?  Maybe you should go back and re-read the thread amigo.  The weasel might not quite have been as nice a guy with his posts as you are remembering.


Yes, re-read it.
I commented on obama's small hands, and your BFF, espola called me a weasel.
It was a joke, and a play on the "Trump small hands" insanity that held all of you people in a tractor beam for weeks.
Get a clue, dipstick.


----------



## espola (May 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, re-read it.
> I commented on obama's small hands, and your BFF, espola called me a weasel.
> It was a joke, and a play on the "Trump small hands" insanity that held all of you people in a tractor beam for weeks.
> Get a clue, dipstick.


You're just lying to yourself.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You're just lying to yourself.


Show me.


----------



## nononono (May 15, 2018)

tenacious said:


> In my experience humor and wit is tied to intelligence.  So oftentimes people get it or they don't.  If you're having to ask to be shown then you probably aren't going to get it, no matter many examples I post...



*Oh Yeah....." Boris The Butt Clown " is going to " edjumacate " us on the *
*subtleties of Humor in English....*

*Go on.......*


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 15, 2018)

espola said:


> You're just lying to yourself.


Dementia rears it's fucked up ugly head once again...


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, re-read it.
> I commented on obama's small hands, and your BFF, espola called me a weasel.
> It was a joke, and a play on the "Trump small hands" insanity that held all of you people in a tractor beam for weeks.
> Get a clue, dipstick.


All I see is a bunch of right wing nutters ganging up on E because he has different political views.  And if you're going to try and spin that into you being a victim then you are a weasel, Weasel.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All I see is a bunch of right wing nutters ganging up on E because he has different political views.  And if you're going to try and spin that into you being a victim then you are a weasel, Weasel.


Clearly you don't see so well...


----------



## tenacious (May 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Clearly you don't see so well...


Uh oh... you going to take your shirt off and threaten to beat me up!?
I mean if we're going to mock people in here Lion, let's be honest- you're a lot more fun to get worked up then Espola.  But of course you don't like getting mocked any more then Espola, so maybe we give it all a rest for a little bit and get back to talking about what a terrible president Trump is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All I see is a bunch of right wing nutters ganging up on E because he has different political views.  And if you're going to try and spin that into you being a victim then you are a weasel, Weasel.


E deserves everything he gets.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> Uh oh... you going to take your shirt off and threaten to beat me up!?
> I mean if we're going to mock people in here Lion, let's be honest- you're a lot more fun to get worked up then Espola.  But of course you don't like getting mocked any more then Espola, so maybe we give it all a rest for a little bit and get back to talking about what a terrible president Trump is.


Muahahaha...
A little projecting goin' on the morning?    
Try some tea in the AM, perhaps you will be less emotional and more coherent.
Enjoy the day td. Keep your shirt on fella....


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ha ha.
> I didnt think you'd swallow that hook.
> Where were you when Trump's "little hands" were the topic dujour?
> My observation was just a little witty contre.
> I could care less about anyone's hands.


Seems the small hands issue hit you particularly hard (too close to home?), it really wasn't much of a topic in here. Rubio saw them up close and personal, he may have even shook one of those tiny, slimy hands.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Are you sticking up for your pal, espola?
> Is that it?
> 
> That's real sweet.
> ...


"Weasel" was the appropriate term for the post cited and for your behavior as it relates to Trump. You just keep making up excuses for Trump because you like how he is demeaning the presidency, America and pissing off what you see as, "The liberal elite" (which includes a lot of Republicans as well).


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Can you even say that about two guys and have it not be in a gay way?


That is one loaded post, quite the insight to your mindset.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E deserves everything he gets.


More evidence of the nutter pattern . . . attack anyone that exposes the truth . . . and the Mueller investigation continues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> All I see is a bunch of right wing nutters ganging up on E because he has different political views.  And if you're going to try and spin that into you being a victim then you are a weasel, Weasel.


Clueless


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is one loaded post, quite the insight to your mindset.


Please continue


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Weasel" was the appropriate term for the post cited and for your behavior as it relates to Trump. You just keep making up excuses for Trump because you like how he is demeaning the presidency, America and pissing off what you see as, "The liberal elite" (which includes a lot of Republicans as well).


Ignoramus


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> E deserves everything he gets.


We all do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Show me.


Circle


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Ignoramus


The only ones that weasel around actual conversations about Trump in here are his supporters, hence the term, "weasel" . . . wear it like a badge of honor! You too are a deflecting, non-engaging, excuse making, weasel that avoids the elephant in the room with a clumsiness only a fellow nutter could excuse away as extreme stealth. The other nutters are quite proud of your inept attempt to deflect the conversation away from anything substantial . . . small hands indeed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only ones that weasel around actual conversations about Trump in here are his supporters, hence the term, "weasel" . . . wear it like a badge of honor! You too are a deflecting, non-engaging, excuse making, weasel that avoids the elephant in the room with a clumsiness only a fellow nutter could excuse away as extreme stealth.


Duck shit......


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

tenacious said:


> *Uh oh... you going to take your shirt off *and threaten to beat me up!?
> I mean if we're going to mock people in here Lion, let's be honest- you're a lot more fun to get worked up then Espola.  But of course you don't like getting mocked any more then Espola, so maybe we give it all a rest for a little bit and get back to talking about what a terrible president Trump is.


*Now you're alluding to reaching over a mans shoulder and *
*rubbing his " Sweaty " Chest as he takes his shirt off....*
*Mr Turd ...You and the Blue Porta Potty King do have *
*similar oddities. *


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only ones that weasel around actual conversations about Trump in here are his supporters, hence the term, "weasel" . . . wear it like a badge of honor! You too are a deflecting, non-engaging, excuse making, weasel that avoids the elephant in the room with a clumsiness only a fellow nutter could excuse away as extreme stealth. The other nutters are quite proud of your inept attempt to deflect the conversation away from anything substantial . . . small hands indeed.



*Please......*

*Weasels eat Rodents.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> The only ones that weasel around actual conversations about Trump in here are his supporters, hence the term, "weasel" . . . wear it like a badge of honor! You too are a deflecting, non-engaging, excuse making, weasel that avoids the elephant in the room with a clumsiness only a fellow nutter could excuse away as extreme stealth. The other nutters are quite proud of your inept attempt to deflect the conversation away from anything substantial . . . small hands indeed.


Show me.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Please......*
> 
> *Weasels eat Rodents.*


I never made a big deal out of espola's little one word snorts.
Weasel is just one of many, some of which I've demonstrated here in the last several posts.
tenacious had a conniption over it.
Now its spread to rat, and rats are well known carriers, and spreaders of nasty bugs.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never made a big deal out of espola's little one word snorts.
> Weasel is just one of many, some of which I've demonstrated here in the last several posts.
> tenacious had a conniption over it.
> Now its spread to rat, and rats are well known carriers, and spreaders of nasty bugs.


Maybe it iz a full moon or maybe the meltdown continues.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it iz a full moon or maybe the meltdown continues.


The meltdown is in full swing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 16, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe it iz a full moon or maybe the meltdown continues.





Ricky Fandango said:


> The meltdown is in full swing.


You guys crack me up! Clumsily obvious . . . and then some.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys crack me up! Clumsily obvious . . . and then some.


Ok, just dont breathe on me.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You guys crack me up! Clumsily obvious . . . and then some.


Just like HRC's victory.


----------



## Booter (May 18, 2018)

*The Las Vegas Shooter Went On An Anti-Government Rant Weeks Before His Deadly Attack 
*
Just weeks before Stephen Paddock killed 58 people on the Las Vegas Strip, witnesses say he went on an anti-government tirade and said, "somebody has to wake up the American public and get them to arm themselves."

"Sometimes," Paddock added, "sacrifices have to be made."

Paddock repeatedly criticized the government — in addition to mentioning the need for a sacrifice — and "kept carrying on about, um, just, uh, anti government stuff, uh, FEMA camps."

"He said, 'That was just a dry run for law enforcement and military to start kickin' down doors and, um uh, confiscating guns,'" the man told detectives, adding later that Paddock "was kind of fanatical about this stuff and I just figured he's another internet nut."

Detectives also collected a statement from a woman who overheard what she believed was a conversation between Paddock and another man about deadly standoffs with federal agents in Waco, Texas, and Ruby Ridge, Idaho. The woman overheard the conversation while at a diner on Sept. 28,

https://www.buzzfeed.com/jimdalrympleii/las-vegas-shooter-witness-statements?utm_term=.cl6Dbq88r#.xuREgMAAn

Paddock sounds a lot like the nutters here, especially Little Joey Shitstain.  FEMA camp conspiracies, Waco, Ruby Ridge, government taking away guns this is all the kind of crap that is pumped 24/7 on FOX news and the whacko right wing sites that these nutters are consuming everyday.  This is why that crap is so dangerous.  So, congratulations you fucking scumbag nutters one of your kind went out and killed 58 people and wounded hundreds more.  Maybe think of this next time something on FOX News sounds a little crazy - that is if you zombies have any critical thinking abilities left in your tiny fragile egg-shelled minds.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> *The Las Vegas Shooter Went On An Anti-Government Rant Weeks Before His Deadly Attack
> *
> Just weeks before Stephen Paddock killed 58 people on the Las Vegas Strip, witnesses say he went on an anti-government tirade and said, "somebody has to wake up the American public and get them to arm themselves."
> 
> ...


Extremist rhetoric and disinformation have consequences . . . some people will believe anything. The nutters in here still won't deny Jade Helm or pizza-gate.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> Paddock sounds a lot like the nutters here, especially Little Joey Shitstain.  FEMA camp conspiracies, Waco, Ruby Ridge, government taking away guns this is all the kind of crap that is pumped 24/7 on FOX news and the whacko right wing sites that these nutters are consuming everyday.  This is why that crap is so dangerous.  So, congratulations you fucking scumbag nutters one of your kind went out and killed 58 people and wounded hundreds more.  Maybe think of this next time something on FOX News sounds a little crazy - that is if you zombies have any critical thinking abilities left in your tiny fragile egg-shelled minds.


More crap from chicken little...


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Extremist rhetoric and disinformation have consequences . . . some people will believe anything. The nutters in here still won't deny Jade Helm or pizza-gate.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> *The Las Vegas Shooter Went On An Anti-Government Rant Weeks Before His Deadly Attack
> *
> Just weeks before Stephen Paddock killed 58 people on the Las Vegas Strip, witnesses say he went on an anti-government tirade and said, "somebody has to wake up the American public and get them to arm themselves."
> 
> ...


Fake News
Obama's crooked FBI and DOJ would have let this shit out long ago if it were anywhere close to being true, wise up booty.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Fake News
> Obama's crooked FBI and DOJ would have let this shit out long ago if it were anywhere close to being true, wise up booty.


You have become the clown you wish to be.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You have become the clown you wish to be.


I am just trying to understand your posts, not an easy thing to do, Dummy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>



*Poor Poor Rodent and his droppings......*


----------



## Booter (May 18, 2018)

*Las Vegas gunman 'was a right-wing conspiracy theorist': Stephen Paddock ranted about Waco, Ruby Ridge, FEMA and thought the military was planning to 'kick down doors and confiscate guns', witnesses claim*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5740045/Las-Vegas-shooter-Stephen-Paddock-angry-Waco-Ruby-Ridge-sieges.html

Yup - just like the right wing nutters here.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Las Vegas gunman 'was a right-wing conspiracy theorist': Stephen Paddock ranted about Waco, Ruby Ridge, FEMA and thought the military was planning to 'kick down doors and confiscate guns', witnesses claim*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5740045/Las-Vegas-shooter-Stephen-Paddock-angry-Waco-Ruby-Ridge-sieges.html
> 
> Yup - just like the right wing nutters here.


Sucker


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

*Democrats are throwing sand and blowing smoke......*
*Desperation at it's finest.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Las Vegas gunman 'was a right-wing conspiracy theorist': Stephen Paddock ranted about Waco, Ruby Ridge, FEMA and thought the military was planning to 'kick down doors and confiscate guns', witnesses claim*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5740045/Las-Vegas-shooter-Stephen-Paddock-angry-Waco-Ruby-Ridge-sieges.html
> 
> Yup - just like the right wing nutters here.


The use of the word, "yup" is a tell.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

*Booter you are either very uneducated or have one large metal ring in your septum*
*that the Democrats lead you around with daily.....*

*Stephen Paddock was a Democrat and a Gun Runner who's deal went bad and *
*mass murder was the cover......Las Vegas PD still will NOT tell the TRUTH !*
*One simple question :*
*Who took off from the supposedly scuttled Helipad that night on top of the *
*Mandalay Bay......Hmmmmm.*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The use of the word, "yup" is a tell.


Yup, those people don't talk like that.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yup, those people don't talk like that.


Yup.


----------



## tenacious (May 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Las Vegas gunman 'was a right-wing conspiracy theorist': Stephen Paddock ranted about Waco, Ruby Ridge, FEMA and thought the military was planning to 'kick down doors and confiscate guns', witnesses claim*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-5740045/Las-Vegas-shooter-Stephen-Paddock-angry-Waco-Ruby-Ridge-sieges.html
> 
> Yup - just like the right wing nutters here.


The real issue is two years of Republican leaderships... and they have proven so inept at governing, that they have no real victories to brag about.  Heck, most republican's I know will admit that the tax cuts haven't helped their families bottom line.

So with the election looming I'd expect if anything to see a lot more of this type of angry fear filled wing flapping from the nutters.  To have any shot at getting reelected they have to make it about anything other then how how wonky their leadership has been.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The real issue is two years of Republican leaderships... and they have proven so inept at governing, that they have no real victories to brag about.  Heck, most republican's I know will admit that the tax cuts haven't helped their families bottom line.
> 
> So with the election looming I'd expect if anything to see a lot more of this type of angry fear filled wing flapping from the nutters.  To have any shot at getting reelected they have to make it about anything other then how how wonky their leadership has been.


Gibberish.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The real issue is two years of Republican leaderships... and they have proven so inept at governing, that they have no real victories to brag about.  Heck, most republican's I know will admit that the tax cuts haven't helped their families bottom line.
> 
> So with the election looming I'd expect if anything to see a lot more of this type of angry fear filled wing flapping from the nutters.  To have any shot at getting reelected they have to make it about anything other then how how wonky their leadership has been.


Yup.


----------



## espola (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The real issue is two years of Republican leaderships... and they have proven so inept at governing, that they have no real victories to brag about.  Heck, most republican's I know will admit that the tax cuts haven't helped their families bottom line.
> 
> So with the election looming I'd expect if anything to see a lot more of this type of angry fear filled wing flapping from the nutters.  To have any shot at getting reelected they have to make it about anything other then how how wonky their leadership has been.


The Republicans changed their tactics after Nixon and now achieve their electoral success by pandering to the lowest of fear, greed, and hatred - as several regular posters here demonstrate every day.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

espola said:


> The Republicans changed their tactics after Nixon and now achieve their electoral success by pandering to the lowest of fear, greed, and hatred - as several regular posters here demonstrate every day.


Dont be so hard on yourself, e-lectorate.
There will be other elections.


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2018)

tenacious said:


> The real issue is two years of Republican leaderships... and they have proven so inept at governing, that they have no real victories to brag about.  Heck, most republican's I know will admit that the tax cuts haven't helped their families bottom line.
> 
> So with the election looming I'd expect if anything to see a lot more of this type of angry fear filled wing flapping from the nutters.  To have any shot at getting reelected they have to make it about anything other then how how wonky their leadership has been.


*Ricky's picture really fits you......*
*That's what you look like every time someone shoves a *
*Cold Liberal Popsicle up yur ass......*

*




*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

espola said:


> The Republicans changed their tactics after Nixon and now achieve their electoral success by pandering to the lowest of fear, greed, and hatred - as several regular posters here demonstrate every day.


They have learned to turn a blind eye and go on as if they are good, patriotic, morally superior, uber-Americans, as if the chafe and chatter doesn't exist. They have become so adept at compartmentalizing things they can't even see the irony of things like Melania's fight against cyber-bullying and after all the evidence pilling up, they still believe Trump is on their side.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Gibberish.


Yup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

espola said:


> The Republicans changed their tactics after Nixon and now achieve their electoral success by pandering to the lowest of fear, greed, and hatred - as several regular posters here demonstrate every day.


Yup.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have learned to turn a blind eye and go on as if they are good, patriotic, morally superior, uber-Americans, as if the chafe and chatter doesn't exist. They have become so adept at compartmentalizing things they can't even see the irony of things like Melania's fight against cyber-bullying and after all the evidence pilling up, they still believe Trump is on their side.


Good, patriotic and uber-American, I couldn't describe us people any better, thank you mr Husker.
At least we know  you know, ya know?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Good, patriotic and uber-American, I couldn't describe us people any better, thank you mr Husker.
> At least we know  you know, ya know?


Our enemies are coming in through our underbelly, and that is you.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They have learned to turn a blind eye and go on as if they are good, patriotic, morally superior, uber-Americans, as if the chafe and chatter doesn't exist. They have become so adept at compartmentalizing things they can't even see the irony of things like Melania's fight against cyber-bullying and after all the evidence pilling up, they still believe Trump is on their side.


Just more duck shit.....


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

*Ricky's picture really fits you......*
*That's what you look like every time someone shoves a *
*Cold Liberal Popsicle up yur ass......*







*Oh poor Mr Turd...... thanks for the solid self portrait of your*
*reactions to Cold Liberal Popsicle keistering....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our enemies are coming in through our underbelly, and that is you.


You have nothing to fear from me, you are legal, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Our enemies are coming in through our underbelly, and that is you.


Paranoid much?
Boo!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 20, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Paranoid much?
> Boo!


I know our enemies are looking for and taking advantage of the weak links in our system in an attempt to attack and destabilize us. You think it's our own intelligence agencies and judicial system. Who's paranoid?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I know our enemies are looking for and taking advantage of the weak links in our system in an attempt to attack and destabilize us. You think it's our own intelligence agencies and judicial system. Who's paranoid?


Gotcha!


----------



## nononono (May 20, 2018)

*Hey all you Liberals........*

*I do believe this coming week and those to follow are going to*
*be very rough on you....*


----------



## Booter (Jun 5, 2018)

*Fox News ripped for misleading photos of Philadelphia Eagles players kneeling *

As Fox News anchor Shannon Bream explained Trump's decision, which he attributed to the anthem protests that have roiled the league, photos of Eagles players kneeling in prayer were shown on screen.

One of the players pictured, Eagles tight end Zach Ertz, forcefully denounced the network in a tweet on Tuesday morning.

"This can't be serious.... Praying before games with my teammates, well before the anthem, is being used for your propaganda?! Just sad, I feel like you guys should have to be better than this...," Ertz said.

http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/05/media/fox-news-philadelphia-eagles-kneeling/index.html

This is typical Fox News bullshit.  The fact of the matter is not a signal Eagle's player knelt during the anthem last year.  While tens of thousands of fans go to the bathroom, get beer or hot dogs or have a smoke during the anthem.


----------



## nononono (Jun 5, 2018)

QUOTE="Booter, post: 201777, member: 2211"
*
Fox News ripped for misleading photos of Philadelphia Eagles players kneeling *

As Fox News anchor Shannon Bream explained Trump's decision, which he attributed to the anthem protests that have roiled the league, photos of Eagles players kneeling in prayer were shown on screen.

One of the players pictured, Eagles tight end Zach Ertz, forcefully denounced the network in a tweet on Tuesday morning.

"This can't be serious.... Praying before games with my teammates, well before the anthem, is being used for your propaganda?! Just sad, I feel like you guys should have to be better than this...," Ertz said.

http://money.cnn.com/2018/06/05/media/fox-news-philadelphia-eagles-kneeling/index.html

This is typical Fox News bullshit.  The fact of the matter is not a signal Eagle's player knelt during the anthem last year.  *While tens of thousands of fans go to the bathroom, get beer or hot dogs or have a smoke during the anthem. **

/QUOTE


**You're mixing Apples and Oranges and you Damn well know it !*

*How many Players/Officials were being sent to the White House....Do you know ?*

*Those low down NFL Thugs were trying to "play " the POTUS and he called them on*
*it.....Now what.....The TRUTH hurts doesn't it Bootybutt.....*



*Sneaky Eagles wanted to visit White House when Donald Trump was away*

Updated 8:17 AM; Posted 8:04 AM


By Zack Rosenblatt

zrosenblatt@njadvancemedia.com,

NJ Advance Media for NJ.com

President Donald Trump canceled the Eagles' planned visit to The White House less than 24 hours before they were scheduled to celebrate their Super Bowl victory with him in Washington D.C. Apparently, there's much more to the story.

The Eagles submitted 70-plus names to attend on Thursday, per Politco's Annie Karni, but by Friday had requested to reschedule the visit for days when Trump was going to be in Singapore.

By Monday -- the day Trump rescinded his invitation -- the Eagles told the White House that there would only be
*"two or three players"* in attendance, per Karni, plus owner Jeffrey Lurie and Swoop, the Eagles' mascot.


----------



## Booter (Jun 6, 2018)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Booter, post: 201777, member: 2211"
> *
> Fox News ripped for misleading photos of Philadelphia Eagles players kneeling *
> 
> ...


That was hardly the point of my post. 

What do you think of Fox News misrepresenting Eagles players kneeling in prayer as kneeling during the anthem?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Booter said:


> That was hardly the point of my post.
> 
> What do you think of Fox News misrepresenting Eagles players kneeling in prayer as kneeling during the anthem?


They are so busy carrying the banner for Trump they don't notice when they stomped all over their own supposed "values". The nutter faction of the GOP having been down so long and never been truly represented (they almost got Palin there) are clinging to their guy so hard they have trampled the things they use to claim to hold so dear, truth, integrity and the moral highroad . . . all gone now.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They are so busy carrying the banner for Trump they don't notice when they stomped all over their own supposed "values". The nutter faction of the GOP having been down so long and never been truly represented (they almost got Palin there) are clinging to their guy so hard they have trampled the things they use to claim to hold so dear, truth, integrity and the moral highroad . . . all gone now.


The young conservative espola sheds his tears for thee.
The plight.
The fight.
The glorious nobility.


----------



## espola (Jun 6, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The young conservative espola sheds his tears for thee.
> The plight.
> The fight.
> The glorious nobility.


Try as hard as you can, but you will never be as big a troll as loser is.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Try as hard as you can, but you will never be as big a troll as loser is.


I noticed you didn't have any comment on another lie you told yesterday.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I noticed you didn't have any comment on another lie you told yesterday.


You lie constantly, you just did . . . or have you convinced yourself they are truths?


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lie constantly, you just did . . . or have you convinced yourself they are truths?


*If you are going to accuse someone of Lying as you have just above.....*
*You need to post the Solid evidence that supports your accusation.*
*You then need to post the evidence that refutes the supposed Lies.....*
*As in what's called the TRUTH in most circles....*
*Throughout your " storied " career as a SoCalSoccer forum poster *
*I have rarely if ever seen you do just that.....*
*Of course it would require you to master sentences with words having *
*more than two syllables wouldn't it Rodent man...*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You lie constantly, you just did . . . or have you convinced yourself they are truths?


I just showed you your own lie yesterday, you need to stick up for your dad-E?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 6, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> I just showed you your own lie yesterday, you need to stick up for your dad-E?


Did you? I must have missed that.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Did you? I must have missed that.



*You miss a lot....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 6, 2018)

espola said:


> Try as hard as you can, but you will never be as big a troll as loser is.


Try as hard as you can, but you will never be as big a troll as loser is
The secondary wit, like heavy luggage, me.
Joe plays the harp, while I ring the triangle.

Im ok with it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 6, 2018)

*Uranium One - Democratic Scandal*
*Paki Bros Hacking - Democratic Scandal*
*Russian Collusion - Democratic Scandal*
*Benghazi Murders - Democratic Scandal*
*Killing of Qaddafi - Democratic Scandal*
*BLM Land Swap Theft By Harry/Rory Reid - Democratic Scandal*
*NXIVM Indictments - Democratic Scandal*
*Theft of Haiti's funds to rebuild - Democratic Scandal*
*Theft of US funds and given to Iran - Democratic Scandal*
*Death of American Soldiers looking for Deserter Bergdahl/Trade of Terrorists - Democratic Scandal*
*Bill Clinton/Loretta Lynch Tarmac meeting - Democratic Scandal*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Uranium One - Democratic Scandal*
> *Paki Bros Hacking - Democratic Scandal*
> *Russian Collusion - Democratic Scandal*
> *Benghazi Murders - Democratic Scandal*
> ...


You crack me up, you are like a small child, arms crossed, bottom lip out, stern look on your face saying, "NONONONO IT ISN'T SO!  I AM RIGHT AND EVERYONE ELSE IS WRONG!!! WRONG!!!WRONG!!!" kinda cute.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up, you are like a small child, arms crossed, bottom lip out, stern look on your face saying, "NONONONO IT ISN'T SO!  I AM RIGHT AND EVERYONE ELSE IS WRONG!!! WRONG!!!WRONG!!!" kinda cute.


Just wait until all this shit come out, that should be fun.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Just wait until all this shit come out, that should be fun.


Were you on the hopper when you posted that?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Were you on the hopper when you posted that?


You du have a sense of humor, there still may be hope for you .


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up, you are like a small child, arms crossed, bottom lip out, stern look on your face saying, "NONONONO IT ISN'T SO!  I AM RIGHT AND EVERYONE ELSE IS WRONG!!! WRONG!!!WRONG!!!" kinda cute.



*What's really " Cute " is the fact that your BS has been called out.....*
*You were the Little Bully who had his way until I came along and *
*stepped on your toes for Lying....*
*Your description fits the picture of you after I stopped your school*
*yard antics.....*

*Grow up Rodent and search for the REAL TRUTH.....*
*You're not a skateboard punk anymore, you're an adult who's stepping*
*into retirement.....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *What's really " Cute " is the fact that your BS has been called out.....*
> *You were the Little Bully who had his way until I came along and *
> *stepped on your toes for Lying....*
> *Your description fits the picture of you after I stopped your school*
> ...


Actually you were here before me, so you didn't "come around" and you felt I was picking on the other nutters? How by post reality and the truth? Oh the horror, the horror, poor little snowflakes exposed to  reality beyond the bubble! Again THE HORROR OF IT ALL! . . . and when, anything, I have posted is shown to be BS in the real world it will be a first. I know you find comfort in your made up world where you can blame others, but is just that, a made up world. Try some personal responsibility for once in your life and clean up your own house before you whine about others.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Actually you were here before me, so you didn't "come around" and you felt I was picking on the other nutters? How by post reality and the truth? Oh the horror, the horror, poor little snowflakes exposed to  reality beyond the bubble! Again THE HORROR OF IT ALL! . . . and when, anything, I have posted is shown to be BS in the real world it will be a first. I know you find comfort in your made up world where you can blame others, but is just that, a made up world. Try some personal responsibility for once in your life and clean up your own house before you whine about others.


*See ....once again you're a Liar.....*
*You've been a member of these Forums ( SoCalSoccer ) 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation*
*all along. You may have been " Pooped " out for awhile some where along the way*
*because of your antics...but you were here well before me.*
*Ain't it a bitch when you get caught with yur pants down on a Forum street corner !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *See ....once again you're a Liar.....*
> *You've been a member of these Forums ( SoCalSoccer ) 1st, 2nd and 3rd generation*
> *all along. You may have been " Pooped " out for awhile some where along the way*
> *because of your antics...but you were here well before me.*
> *Ain't it a bitch when you get caught with yur pants down on a Forum street corner !*


Your revision history once again? If you weren't there how do you know I was?


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Your revision history once again? If you weren't there how do you know I was?


*You're either the Chicken or the Egg...*

*I'm going with Chicken, you cracked a long time ago....*


----------



## Booter (Jun 15, 2018)

*Fox News Had a Different Reaction When Obama Wanted to Negotiate with North Korea
*
Fox News used to hate the idea of talking to North Korea — but since Trump has mentioned it, they’ve suddenly opened up to it.

When Obama stated that he would be susceptible to meeting “not just with our friends but our enemies,” Fox News correspondents were seriously suspicious, and hyper critical, saying they “think that’s a mistake,” that he’s “bowing and scraping before dictators” and that they’re “not sure there’s any real discussing issues with Kim Jong-un.”

But when mention was made of Trump speaking with him, their opinions seemed much different.

Geraldo Rivera stated the talks would be “breathtaking,” “audacious,” and he’d be “juiced about it.”

When Obama suggests something, he’s being brazen and brash but when Trump does he deserves a Nobel Peace Prize — *it appears that Fox News correspondents don’t care so much about the issues themselves as much as who is helming them and if they are sympathetic to their party. 

Click here to see the video:*
https://nowthisnews.com/videos/politics/fox-news-different-reactions-regarding-negotiations-with-north-korea

Fox News viewing zombies have to be the stupidest idiots known to man.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Booter said:


> *Fox News Had a Different Reaction When Obama Wanted to Negotiate with North Korea
> *
> Fox News used to hate the idea of talking to North Korea — but since Trump has mentioned it, they’ve suddenly opened up to it.
> 
> ...


Who do you watch as far as cable news Mr Booty?


----------



## Booter (Jun 19, 2018)

The MURDOCH family is part of this torturing of children. They own the propaganda machine. Fox stars and show runners should speak up! Journalists and athletes should speak up! Maybe their executives should speak up! @SethMacFarlane can’t be the only one with a conscience. https://t.co/gmXSfJUROb

— Judd Apatow (@JuddApatow) June 18, 2018


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Booter said:


> The MURDOCH family is part of this torturing of children. They own the propaganda machine. Fox stars and show runners should speak up! Journalists and athletes should speak up! Maybe their executives should speak up! @SethMacFarlane can’t be the only one with a conscience. https://t.co/gmXSfJUROb
> 
> — Judd Apatow (@JuddApatow) June 18, 2018


The results of the poll I took are in,
No one gives a fuck.


----------



## Booter (Jun 19, 2018)

*The Fox News Propaganda Machine Is in High Gear Over Family Separation
*
https://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/family-separation-fox-news-w521696


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

*STRZOK OUT... 

Escorted from FBI, but still employed...*


----------



## Booter (Jun 19, 2018)

*Trump told 4 lies about the inspector general report in one short Fox News hit

Trump’s characterization of the IG report is wrong in every way.
*
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/6/15/17467706/trump-inspector-general-fox-news


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> *STRZOK OUT... *
> 
> *Escorted from FBI, but still employed...*


How the hell does this guy still have a job?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> How the hell does this guy still have a job?


Crazy to even ponder. Scary might be a better way to put it.
If half of the shit we hear is true they should tear down the whole fucking thing, and the DOJ too.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

*The Democrats are VERY desperate......I MEAN VERY DESPERATE !!*

*Using an issue involving Children THEY created and exploited in the past and *
*now they are trying very hard to spin it 180 degrees with the manufactured*
*blame being tossed onto the Republican's side is filthy...*

*I want to know what Democrats, who they used to facilitate the trafficking and *
*where the money came from that was paid to these people encouraging them*
*to travel these long distances with undocumented children that are turning out*
*to be unrelated to the Adults harboring them....*
*This whole issue smells of child trafficking like the Haitian scandal that was *
*hidden by the MSM and had Clinton's " finger " prints all over it !!!*

*Remember the investigative reporter who was breaking the Haitian scandal *
*mysteriously died of Arkancide a year and a half ago.....as did the investigative *
*reporter in Florida last year, as did the investigative reporter who ended up the *
*the river outside of Washington DC last year.....Look it up !*

*The Democrats/Clinton's are some of the sickest " Things " on this Planet !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 19, 2018)

“Fox & Friends” host Brian Kilmeade on Tuesday said many immigrant children who come to America “turn into” the MS-13 gang.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Fox & Friends” host Brian Kilmeade on Tuesday said many immigrant children who come to America “turn into” the MS-13 gang.


Tru
dat.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jun 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You crack me up, you are like a small child, arms crossed, bottom lip out, stern look on your face saying, "NONONONO IT ISN'T SO!  I AM RIGHT AND EVERYONE ELSE IS WRONG!!! WRONG!!!WRONG!!!" kinda cute.


Are your arms crossed?


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Are your arms crossed?


*.....And he's kicking rocks while stomping in a Mud puddle....*

*The Rodent can multi task at times....*


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

*Oh yeah....here's a good way to break the Democrats !*

*



*
*For three days Noriega and his band of Thugs had to*
*listen to America's Metal music.....yep...they gave up !*

*It's time to torture the House and Senate Democrats....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


>


I like it.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

*Oh my....that's the funniest post in quite awhile !!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)

http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/22/media/president-trump-fox-news/index.html


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## nononono (Jul 2, 2018)

*Hey Rodent.....You're one of the Best Rump Nuzzling Trolls yet*
*for the Democratic National Criminal Network.......*

*You don't Think...*
*You just respond.....*

*A mind is a TERRIBLE thing to waste.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> http://money.cnn.com/2018/04/22/media/president-trump-fox-news/index.html


Ahhhh your deepest fears


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


But profits are bad and therefore.....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Oh the collusion!!  Lol!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 23, 2018)

*'Fox & Friends First' booked the wrong guest — who used TV time to blast President Trump*

It’s safe to say that the team at _Fox & Friends First_ is having a bad day.

According to L’Italien’s team, a “failure of due diligence” on the part of Fox News was to blame for the booking mix-up, which is now going viral.

“They reached out to our staff believing they were reaching the Kirkpatrick office due to their own failure of due diligence,” a campaign source told ThinkProgress. “Over the process of getting the interview scheduled, they repeatedly showed very little grasp on the facts, down to whether or not Ann Kirkpatrick was still in Congress.

“Fox News is where you go when you want to talk to Donald Trump, and Barbara felt she had an obligation to her constituents to take advantage of that opportunity. But this would not have happened to an actual news station,” the campaign source said. “Fox’s lack of attention to the facts normally is a disaster for the country, it just so happened that today it was embarrassing for them.”

Sounds familiar don't it? Just like the Trump admin.

https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/fox-booked-wrong-guest-used-tv-time-blast-president-trump-144638023.html


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *'Fox & Friends First' booked the wrong guest — who used TV time to blast President Trump*
> 
> It’s safe to say that the team at _Fox & Friends First_ is having a bad day.


Not as bad as yours Duck....

*Satellite images show North Korea has begun dismantling key test site*

By Zachary Cohen, CNN
Updated 7:28 PM ET, Mon July 23, 2018

Washington (CNN)New images published Monday by the prominent monitoring group 38 North indicate North Korea has begun dismantling key facilities at the Sohae Satellite Launching Station -- a move analysts say represents "an important first step towards fulfilling a commitment" made by Kim Jong Un during his summit with President Donald Trump in Singapore.

An analysis of the commercial satellite imagery captured between July 20 and July 22 shows that North Korea has started disassembling parts of its main satellite launch station -- a site that is believed to have played an important role in the development of Pyongyang's intercontinental ballistic missile program.

"Since these facilities are believed to have played an important role in the development of technologies for the North's intercontinental ballistic missile program, these efforts represent a significant confidence-building measure on the part of North Korea," according to 38 North's Joseph Bermudez Jr.
"Most notably, these include the rail-mounted processing building -- where space launch vehicles are assembled before moving them to the launchpad -- and the nearby rocket engine test stand used to develop liquid-fuel engines for ballistic missiles and space launch vehicles."


Both Trump and his secretary of state, Mike Pompeo, have been urging patience since the President held a historic summit with Kim in Singapore last month but the President has privately expressed frustration over the perceived lack of progress in talks, a US official told CNN.

entire article:
https://www.cnn.com/2018/07/23/politics/north-korea-satellite-images-38-north-sohae/index.html


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

*Stop The Witch Hunt !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Stop The Witch Hunt !*


What are you talking about? Are you good with Russia attacking our country?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you talking about? Are you good with Russia attacking our country?



*The Rodent's Ass*

*Round and round the rodent goes...*
*Scraping the toilet with his nose....*
*He tried to wipe his butt....*
*But the lip just slammed shut...*
*Now he's going down the tube....*
*With out a drop of lube.....*
*You are the company you keep...*
*Now you lay yourself to sleep....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What are you talking about? Are you good with Russia attacking our country?


Are you good with Hillary colluding g with the Russians?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you good with Hillary colluding g with the Russians?



*He cannot answer that, he's got a Donkey dork in his throat.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 24, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you good with Hillary colluding g with the Russians?


WTF are you babbling about?


----------



## nononono (Jul 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> WTF are you babbling about?



Sow down Rodent....the spittle is a bit much.


----------

